# Cm9 Building Starts



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

According to his twitter CM9 has started and says check back in few months.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

ETA?!?!?!?!?!?

I keed I keed haha

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

ZOMG!!! Building has already started!?!?! I'm such a happy panda =D

All the best,

-HG

P.S. Whose twitter?


----------



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> According to his twitter CM9 has started and says check back in few months.


Who and months?......


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

jr4000watts90 said:


> Who and months?......


Twisted should have something up and running soon. Dudes a beast.


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

To who's twitter. Cyanogens twitter.

"@cyanogen: ..and we're off. check back in 2 months







#cm9 #ics"


----------

